# Add live RTMP streams to the tivo EPG?



## jamesk9 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been using streambaby to serve my home movies to my 3 tivo's (Big hats off to those that inspired and help make it what it is today!!). After playing with a computer based media player, I have discovered a feature that would be really cool if it could be implemented into the tivo epg. Is there any way a virtual channel can be added to the epg, such as one called "home vids" and have the tivo client pull movies from a remote folder already accessable through streambaby and populate the created channel meta on the epg (randomally)? All of my movies have xml info files beside them, and contain all the info the epg would need. Maybe even be able to add a live RTMP stream assigned to a custom virtual channel? Or even a feed from a security camera on your front door. Someone rings the doorbell and you could change to channel 800 to see who it is. Similar to PsuedoTV add-on for XBMC.. I searched but I dont how the information gets into the guide? xml, or if theres even a way we can append it?


----------



## mcbrems (Apr 12, 2014)

That is an awesome idea. I want to play my own videos from a folder on a network, or even from a drive hanging off the USB port.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

I'd really like to be able to stream surveillance cams onto channels in the TiVo. I have four IP cameras hooked up through zoneminder. If I could map each one to it's own channel, or a single channel of all the cameras in a 2x2 grid that would rock.


----------

